# Wireless charger not working?



## LetThatBassDrop (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi there. I just purchased a Cruze Hatchback Premier yesterday. Traded in my 2018 Sonic RS for it. So far I love it. But for whatever reason I can not get the wireless charger to work. I put my phone in the slot (S9+ no case) and it pops up on my radio screen for like 5 seconds and goes away and doesn't charge my phone. Anyone know why or if I'm doing someone wrong? Thanks for any tips or help!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm. I have a S8 and mine works even through the case I have on it. Occasionally it has to be taken out and pushed back in firmly - there are little tabs in the rubber pocket that hold it in place at the bottom.

The back of the phone is facing the front of the car?


----------



## LetThatBassDrop (Jan 9, 2019)

jblackburn said:


> Hmm. I have a S8 and mine works even through the case I have on it. Occasionally it has to be taken out and pushed back in firmly - there are little tabs in the rubber pocket that hold it in place at the bottom.
> 
> The back of the phone is facing the front of the car?


Yes it is. I tried my brothers S8+ and my mom's S9 and the same thing happens. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

What year is your car? Unless it is a 2019, the S9+(and S8+) are not compatible. Without updating the inductive charger.

The part number is 84526978 for the update kit, it's like $65 and is plug and play. The list of supported phones is available to look at on https://my.chevrolet.com/learn under the Bluetooth/internet/voice tab.


----------



## LetThatBassDrop (Jan 9, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> What year is your car? Unless it is a 2019, the S9+(and S8+) are not compatible. Without updating the inductive charger.
> 
> The part number is 84526978 for the update kit, it's like $65 and is plug and play. The list of supported phones is available to look at on https://my.chevrolet.com/learn under the Bluetooth/internet/voice tab.


I see, my phone is too big. Lol. Is there a write up on how to swap them out? Thank you for the info, at least I know why now!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's not that it's too big, it just uses a different wireless charging specification than the car. The car uses PMA charging, Qi spec is what Apples and many newer phones including your Samsung's use. So it needs the updated module to charge both.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ma v e n said:


> It's not that it's too big, it just uses a different wireless charging specification than the car. The car uses PMA charging, Qi spec is what Apples and many newer phones including your Samsung's use. So it needs the updated module to charge both.


At least they have an easy way to rectify that oversight. Thanks for the info! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThatBassDrop (Jan 9, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> It's not that it's too big, it just uses a different wireless charging specification than the car. The car uses PMA charging, Qi spec is what Apples and many newer phones including your Samsung's use. So it needs the updated module to charge both.


Ahh, good to know! 
Do you happen to know if I'll have to pull the console or would it be super simple? Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

LetThatBassDrop said:


> Ahh, good to know!
> Do you happen to know if I'll have to pull the console or would it be super simple? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Lots of good detail here:

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/393...pak-wireless-charger-iphone-8-compatible.html


----------



## LetThatBassDrop (Jan 9, 2019)

Rivergoer said:


> Lots of good detail here:
> 
> https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/393...pak-wireless-charger-iphone-8-compatible.html


Thank you so much!!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------

